# Internet randomly stops working for a few seconds.



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right forum cause i'm not sure what my problem is. I recently built a new computer and everything works fine except for the internet. 

As the title says at random times my internet stops working for a second or two and comes back after another second it's not really a problem when I'm just browsing the internet but when I'm playing a game of Team Fortress 2 it's hard to get into it knowing that the freeze is coming.

I called my isp and they said it was the network card so i bought a new one and the problem is still there. I've tried changing my ethernet wire, opening ports, resetting the modem, changing network cards and tried all different drivers and nothing seems to help. 

While running a ping test with cmdprompt it seems like i always get 2 general failures out of 60 attempts. Any other information that anyone needs I will provide.

I'm running vista ultimate 64. The network card i'm currently using is Rosewill RC-401-EX. If you need the rest of my system specs let me know.

Please Help.


----------



## dell_boy (Mar 29, 2009)

maybe its your internet speed, what speed is it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need to know the whole environment to start.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Antec 1200 chassis
Sapphire 4890hd Toxic
Intel DX58SO
Core i7 920
Antec Truepower Quattro 850 Watt
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS
6GB of G.Skill RAM model F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ

Verizon is my isp
Westell Versalink 327w is my modem
wired connection
vista ultimate 64 sp2
I mostly use firefox

I'm not really getting any error messages. Nothing pops up at least. But looking in event viewer under windows logs and system their are alot of event id's 4201 and 1103. 4201 source Tcpip and 1103 source Dhcp-Client. It seems like it's ID 1103 followed by 2 ID 4201's.

I think it has something to do with vista ultimate 64 because my last computer had vista home premium 32 and worked perfectly.

I hope that's everything. If their is anything else let me know. The ping test will be in my next post. I'm going to try safe mode now. Thanks.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joby>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 30ms, Average = 30ms

C:\Users\Joby>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 104ms

C:\Users\Joby>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.43] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
JELLO3 <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
JELLO3 <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Users\Joby>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jello3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-43-00-86-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9dc1:b93d:f10f:4774%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.43(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 24, 2009 1:36:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 25, 2009 2:12:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285233219
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-F6-D2-7F-00-1C-C0-A2-F9-28

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:42c:3b3b:b850:875(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::42c:3b3b:b850:875%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.myhome.westell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joby>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if it still dies after a few seconds.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got out of safe mode and the problem was still there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Were those ping results after the network was not working?


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

No it doesn't stay down long enough. When it does go down during a ping test it says either General Failure or Request Timed Out


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps we can see something with a line quality test, let's give that a shot.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1614473/7dfd9


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's interesting that there's one node that has lots of problems only when routing to the west coast.

*P14-0-0.PHLAPA-LCR-03.verizon-gni.net*

That could be significant here.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Any idea what it means?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since it's always the same node in the route, I'm thinking it means that Verizon is having some sort of local problem in their network.

Here's the last line quality test I ran, note that I don't go through that specific node, and I don't have any issues: http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2545248


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

OK but why would that interrupt my connection so frequently and are you sure it's nothing to do with vista.

I built this computer on July 21. Up until July 20 everything was fine on vista 32 home premium. Then after it was all built and updated it just started doing this. Is their anything on vista 64 ultimate that could be causing it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure of anything, just trying to make sense of the information provided in this thread.  The only evidence of a failure is that node that drops a lot of the pings.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got a message saying "Host Process for Windows Services stopped working and was closed" after i closed Team Fortress 2. I've seen it before but not in about a week or two.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is not uncommon for some games, my grandson has some games he plays on a Vista machine here, and I get errors every time I close several of the games.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

OK. I was just wondering. i thought maybe it had something to do with this problem.

It's stopping when I'm not doing anything now. It may have been doing it the entire time but i hadn't noticed. I was just sitting here thinking of what to do and noticed the red X on the network icon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That almost sounds like a bad network adapter...


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess I'll get another one and see if that fixes it. Any recommendations?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Almost any PCI NIC will do the trick here, I'd stick with major brands like Linksys, D-Link, SMC, etc.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok i was looking at 
http://www.staples.com/Linksys-Inst...-Desktop-Adapter/product_519907?cmArea=SEARCH 
my brother works at staples and i can have him pick it up for me.

Also before i buy it i wanted to know what you thought about my original onboard card. I thought it was the same problem but maybe I'm wrong. What would happen was after i turned the computer on anywhere from a half an hour to a couple of hours it would stop and i would have to go through diagnose and repair and reset it to get it back on but it would only stay on for a little while then i would have to do it again. That was why i bought a new one to begin with.


----------



## pcdebol (Mar 2, 2009)

John it may be the modem I see he didn't mention having a router. I have had a similar problem and it was the port on the router it would just drop the connection and windows wouldn't detect the wire was connected for a couple of seconds then come back up. Since hes had the problem with two nics I would check that first. See if he can trade with or borrow a friends for a day or two and see if the problem goes away. If there is a router there same thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be anything along the path, NIC, cable, or modem. It's hard to narrow it down, but the fact that a repair on the connection fixes it seems to point more to the NIC. That's certainly not definite, but would probably be where I'd start.

No need to pay Staples prices, pick from one of these: http://www.pricewatch.com/search?q=gigabit+pci+network+adapter&totalcost_min=min&totalcost_max=max


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok I'll try the network first. If that doesn't work I'll return it and try a modem.


----------



## melfew (Aug 24, 2009)

I got a new modem and that seems to have fixed it. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## JadeFox2k (Aug 30, 2009)

If it starts up again!

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/856756-internet-freezeing-constantly.html#post6904938


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

